# Please help



## darhardy (Apr 17, 2005)

What is the name for a piece of classical music in which there are two distinct groups of instruments, one larger than the other?


----------



## Harvey (Jul 26, 2004)

Concerto?...........


----------



## val (Apr 7, 2005)

darhardy said:


> What is the name for a piece of classical music in which there are two distinct groups of instruments, one larger than the other?
> 
> Concerto "grosso". Example: Händel's 12 Concertos opus 6.


----------

